# GPS for sprayer tracking



## Farmer Mark

I just got a 200 gal 30 ft boom sprayer.. Didn't want to drop another $1500 for the foam marker. Any recommendations for a GPS tracker.. Anyone download and use an app for their android? I'd like to use something that you can program your width and it will show you where you've been.


----------



## vhaby

You might be interested in a Tee Jet gps tracker, but it is around $1800. The older version that I use allows me to set the guidance width and the spray width for whatever implement I'm using. The initial screen is green and is painted blue to show each pass. If there is overlap of a pattern, the overlap is painted red. Skips are left as dark green, allowing you to return to that area and spray it. To keep on track, the unit indicates how many feet to the right or left to move, has colored lights to also indicate where to move, and the paint patterns also tell where to move to prevent overlap or missed areas.

https://agrimart.net/teejet-matrix-guidance-570gs-with-patch-antenna-and-camera-90-02810/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIu9_y-daF1wIVDAtpCh1yIQYkEAQYAiABEgLkqvD_BwE


----------



## pede58

Don't think the phone apps are their yet, maybe some day. Your cheapest route is the S-Lite by Outback, less then $700. It has 2 modes straight and conture but the latter doesn't work so well, it works great for parallel passes.


----------



## Vol

pede, who sells those at that price?

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin

If you're gonna go GPS don't buy the cheapest you can find, Dad did that with the first two we had. Had to take back to dealer for updates and even when they worked wasn't that user friendly.

Check Ebay or even Amazon for used ones, buyer beware though, they might be at the end of their service life, we have an older Raven, still works just fine for spreading fertilizer, however no satellite updates are available for it anywhere, so once enough of the satellites die in its memory its done.


----------



## rjmoses

vhaby said:


> You might be interested in a Tee Jet gps tracker, but it is around $1800. The older version that I use allows me to set the guidance width and the spray width for whatever implement I'm using. The initial screen is green and is painted blue to show each pass. If there is overlap of a pattern, the overlap is painted red. Skips are left as dark green, allowing you to return to that area and spray it. To keep on track, the unit indicates how many feet to the right or left to move, has colored lights to also indicate where to move, and the paint patterns also tell where to move to prevent overlap or missed areas.
> 
> https://agrimart.net/teejet-matrix-guidance-570gs-with-patch-antenna-and-camera-90-02810/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIu9_y-daF1wIVDAtpCh1yIQYkEAQYAiABEgLkqvD_BwE


I have a Teejet 570 and I don't like it--so much so, I cannot recommend it. Doesn't work very well on my hilly ground. I'm curious how you get yours to work adequately.

Ralph


----------



## ozarkian

I use the Trimble Easy Guide 250 for spraying. works very well and very reliable.


----------



## pede58

Vol, I had to do some checking and was a little surprised, 2 years ago I bought mine for $650 and even then talk was of fazing them out, no body want them anymore because they don't do enough, and wow.....their now $995. I love mine but I'm running 6acres or less on flat ground.


----------



## stilsonian

pede58 said:


> Don't think the phone apps are their yet, maybe some day.


Gotta disagree with you on that. Grab a Garmin GLO ($99 shipped) and grab Field Navigator for Android and you'd be amazed how accurate you can get with spraying on a phone/tablet. Take the time to set the app up properly and place the GLO in a clear viewing area and it's a piece of cake. The screen on our Raven got cracked this year and I used this to "get by" for a couple of months while I replaced the screen. "Getting by" became a legitimate option for a second sprayer or backup.

Garmin GLO - https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Portable-GLONASS-Receiver-Vehicle/dp/B00AYAZENY

Field Navigator - http://tinyurl.com/yb4des63


----------



## vhaby

rjmoses said:


> I have a Teejet 570 and I don't like it--so much so, I cannot recommend it. Doesn't work very well on my hilly ground. I'm curious how you get yours to work adequately.
> 
> Ralph


Ralph, the small ups and downs in my pastures and hay meadows are likely nothing compared to your hilly land. I put the satellite receiver at the front center on top of my JD 5410 tractor cab. This allows me to make adjustments in travel pattern at least 8 feet before spray booms arrive at that spot, and maybe 15 feet ahead of the JD 8300 drill. I notice that when the tractor leans on a side hill, there is a slight distortion in the travel pattern. It took me a couple of years to learn how to incorporate the paint pattern with the feet to the left or right of center and with the guideline lights.


----------



## rjmoses

vhaby said:


> Ralph, the small ups and downs in my pastures and hay meadows are likely nothing compared to your hilly land. I put the satellite receiver at the front center on top of my JD 5410 tractor cab. This allows me to make adjustments in travel pattern at least 8 feet before spray booms arrive at that spot, and maybe 15 feet ahead of the JD 8300 drill. I notice that when the tractor leans on a side hill, there is a slight distortion in the travel pattern. It took me a couple of years to learn how to incorporate the paint pattern with the feet to the left or right of center and with the guideline lights.


Thanks.

I found that I can sometimes more than 4 feet off when going across a hillside and that the 570 is very slow to calculate the position. I like the way it displays the ground covered and overlapped, but the slowness means that I am missing my turns and either overlapping too much or having big skips.

I do not have the tilt sensor, but after my initial experiences, I just didn't want to spend another $600. Also, the standard antenna just plain wouldn't get a signal. I had to upgrade to the cone antenna.

Ralph


----------



## cypull

stilsonian said:


> Gotta disagree with you on that. Grab a Garmin GLO ($99 shipped) and grab Field Navigator for Android and you'd be amazed how accurate you can get with spraying on a phone/tablet. Take the time to set the app up properly and place the GLO in a clear viewing area and it's a piece of cake. The screen on our Raven got cracked this year and I used this to "get by" for a couple of months while I replaced the screen. "Getting by" became a legitimate option for a second sprayer or backup.
> 
> Garmin GLO - https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Portable-GLONASS-Receiver-Vehicle/dp/B00AYAZENY
> 
> Field Navigator - http://tinyurl.com/yb4des63


Outstanding! Anything similar for iPhone?


----------



## stilsonian

cypull said:


> Outstanding! Anything similar for iPhone?


Don't think so....or at least Field Navigator isn't ported to iOS yet. The rest of the apps I've seen in the Apple Store are GPS coordinate tracking apps or row marking apps. BUT, an Android tablet with bluetooth will cost you about $40, so I'd just grab one, download the app and rock on.


----------



## Eastfreo

That app is really impressive. I have just started to look into this and looking at Tee Jet or Raven. But at least now I know there is an simple solution as well.

I am going back and forward on buying a new sprayer. Looking at a Croplands Pinto. Not sure if you get them in USA.


----------



## Hayjosh

cypull said:


> Outstanding! Anything similar for iPhone?


This is what you'd want for iOS

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/farm-sprayer-gps/id1046316901?mt=8

Another Android-based app for marking field location

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.agri_info_design.AgriBusNavi&hl=en


----------



## somedevildawg

Eastfreo said:


> That app is really impressive. I have just started to look into this and looking at Tee Jet or Raven. But at least now I know there is an simple solution as well.
> I am going back and forward on buying a new sprayer. Looking at a Croplands Pinto. Not sure if you get them in USA.


While the app may be impressive, I'm not sure the functionality is all that great, but for hay work it may be fine for the average Joe...get you close enuf.


----------



## pede58

I will agree that an app will compare to a Garmin but both are on the low end of accuracy and this is all about how accurate you want to be. If it's not too critical go for the app and will add that accuracy increases with cost of the device, me I'm ok with the outback S one step above the app but it's still on the low end. I'm spraying a new chemical this year and luckily I only spray roads to 12ft but with a price at $326 a quart and an application rate of 1oz and acre if I were doing mutable passes accuracy would need to be spot on.


----------

